# I'm broken and I came here for some input



## Renee44 (Feb 16, 2020)

I am 44, second marriage. 3 kids by previous husband. 1 child with my current husband. I'm going to post in surviving infidelity.


----------



## justlistening (Jan 23, 2020)

If you are a woman and the one who cheated, I'm not sure that's a good idea.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

justlistening said:


> If you are a woman and the one who cheated, I'm not sure that's a good idea.


Boy are you jumping to conclusions. You should check out her thread in the coping with infidelity forum.

https://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/439359-i-dont-even-know-who-i-am-anymore.html

.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

justlistening said:


> If you are a woman and the one who cheated, I'm not sure that's a good idea.


Actually it is a very good idea for all people affected by Infidelity to post there. Cheater or victim as everyone needs and deserves support to help them.

Judgementalism helps nobody.

Nor does trying to chase people off if you don't think they fit with TAM. I am not saying that is what you are doing, but that can be the result of trying to pigeonhole people who come to TAM.


----------

